

A Paywall That Pays Off: Lynda.com’s Quality Content Farm is Educational  - spottiness
http://m.wired.com/epicenter/2011/06/lynda/

======
petercooper
_1 million people have been willing to pay a $25 monthly access fee._

I'm guessing this doesn't mean there are _presently_ 1,000,000 people paying
$25/mo a month unless they've had explosive growth in the last year. That'd be
$300m revenue and their revenue was reported as $37m for 2009 in Inc:
<http://www.inc.com/inc5000/profile/lyndacom>

